# egg wagon



## steelhead sniper 860

Slow steady bite, Saw a lot of fly fisherman having a hard time who thought they owned a 150 yard stretch of river between 2 guys. I got either 9 or 10 total. Took a lot of leg work. Couple here n there added up. Replenished my egg supply also. Wind was cold, froze my hands a few times, saw a herd of deer, it was a Good day.


----------



## catfishjustin

Looks like a good day. Where you fishing shallow? Fly fishing guys i see are hitting the 2 foot deep areas or maybe they know something i dont.


----------



## master of steel

Those skiens look tight. Fished 2 rivers and both were the same as I had to grind it out. I agree about moving around and working the water, as I had a good day. One river I fished high and caught several spawned out hens. Hopefully, this rain will bring in some more fish


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I was fishing 4-7 foot all day


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Found 3 fresh silver fish at the 3 mile from lake Mark


----------



## catfishjustin

Wow 4 to 7 foot. The few holes ive found are 5 foot max and few and far between. I guess thats the leg work part. Once you find a good hole does it seem to be there the next year or each blow out could fill it in or move it?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Not an expert but the river definitely changes over time, flow will be directed into different directions or to different sides of the river etc. some spots at the head and tail will fill in or get worn away or trees will drop in holes but typically the deep spots remain with good depth.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I tried fishing a couple shallower patches of water maybe 2-3 foot deep but didn’t find any fish in those spots. I’d say they were all sitting in 4-7 foot of water


----------



## catfishjustin

How was the water clarity where you fished? I have only made a few trips up and still trying to figure out what is ideal for water. I seem to have more success with muddy water but yesterday i finaly got 2 that where in clear water.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I don’t personally like clear water unless I’m casting hardware. I like 8 inches to 2 foot of vis milky green water or just changing from stained to green. Today it was green with about 2 foot of Vis.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

always think it’s funny how I don’t see hardly anyone all season then spring rolls around and fly guys pop out of the wood work and act like they own the hole they are fishing on lol. But I always like seeing fly guys because I know them sitting on a hole for 2-3 hours keeps it nice and safe for me on my way back through. Can’t tell you how many times I’ve seen fly guys camping on a pool for hours on end just for me to fish it on my way passing back through to catch 2-5 fish in 20-30 minutes on bait and roll. #donthatethebait


----------



## The Fishing Addict

You must not know the right fly fisherman than


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Yeah, They do real well raking fish sideways in 12 inches of water


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Yep I'm talking about deep
Water nymphing, not sight fishing


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I can respect that.


----------



## steelheadtracker

My uncle and I fly fish all season as long as the rivers are not frozen. I run into many other fly fishermen fishing all season as well. And I have never seen a fly fishermen raking fish. Your views on fly fishermen are definitely skewed in the wrong direction.


----------



## master of steel

"I have never seen a fly fishermen raking fish."

I've seen it so many times in the spring that I've lost count over the years. It's usually a novice or a guide with clients. A pod of fish in clear shallow water is just too easy to pass up. Until the state bans the practice of fishing gravel, there's nothing I can say or do. It bothers me because it's not ethical or considered fair game in my book. But, it clears up all of those pools and holes full of dropbacks eager to take my bait.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Steelhead tracker you must be blind or wearing one of those dog head funnels because in the spring they are EVERYWHERE


----------



## kingbaiter13

Me and a buddy fished the lift bridge in Ashtabula Saturday and Sunday. Caught around 40 all together between the two of us for the two days. It was cold but worth it. All on minnows and jig and maggots. Most were small around 12-18 inches but it was a blast. Best two days ive had on the Ashtabula River!


----------



## kingbaiter13

steelheadtracker said:


> My uncle and I fly fish all season as long as the rivers are not frozen. I run into many other fly fishermen fishing all season as well. And I have never seen a fly fishermen raking fish. Your views on fly fishermen are definitely skewed in the wrong direction.


 I see it every year on the Grand and Ashtabula Rivers. Not a fan of most fly fisherman.


----------



## steelheadtracker

Well they are not fly fishermen then. Just snaggers with a fly rod. No need to group all fly fishermen in to the snagger category.


----------



## steelheadtracker

Look, bottom line there is unethical fishermen out there regardless of the type of fishing they choose to do. Doesnt matter if they are fly fishing, pinning, or spin fishing. Personally, I let anyone next to me where I am fishing whether they are spin fishing, pinning, or fly fishing. A lot of bad blood out there. I know there are fly fishermen out there that give us a bad name just like there are those who spin fish and pin fish who give you guys bad names. There is enough fighting in life. I just do not appreciate being lumped in with snaggers is all. If you see me on the river, I will gladly fish next to you. Enjoy the rest of the season guys, itll be over before we know it.


----------



## zimmerj

So, who is more likely to be a snagger, someone who throws a single barbless hook or someone who throws a lure with a treble hook


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Whose more likely to be a snagger someone fishing a 5 foot deep hole they can’t see fish in, or someone raking 2 flies over a visible pod of fish sitting in 10 inches of water ?


----------



## zimmerj

One could make a case for there being more fish in the 5' hole. So, ripping a spoon through there would result in a snagged fish, especially if the spoon is perpendicular to the flow.

It all boils down to intent. If a fisherman intends to snag they will more than likely use something with treble hooks. There was an episode of Wardens on the Outdoor Network where the conservation officers were targeting snaggers. Wasn't a fly rod in sight. All the perps were slinging spoons.


----------



## master of steel

zimmerj said:


> One could make a case for there being more fish in the 5' hole. So, ripping a spoon through there would result in a snagged fish, especially if the spoon is perpendicular to the flow.
> 
> It all boils down to intent. If a fisherman intends to snag they will more than likely use something with treble hooks. There was an episode of Wardens on the Outdoor Network where the conservation officers were targeting snaggers. Wasn't a fly rod in sight. All the perps were slinging spoons.


That was probably for salmon, which I've heard some will use spoons to snag them. But here in Ohio, I see the practice of flossing for fish done mostly by fly fishermen. Personally, I frown on the practice, because the fish are vulnerable and easily stressed or killed by repeatly being foul hooked whether it's intentional or unintentional. I've talked to the game warden once about if the state would ban the practice of targeting spawning fish. He said it would be highly unlikely.


----------



## rickerd

Some people consider a person who needs to use bait, or treble hooks to catch trout unethical, or at the least unskilled.
Remember when you point your finger out at someone else, 3 are pointing back at you. 
The fly fisherman I know, care more about our resources, and taking care of them than the majority of all fisherpeople we know. I'm tired of this senseless banter every year. Enjoy your fishing and stop trying to sidebash groups of people. It is not Cool!


----------



## rickerd

Also keep in mind that this Steelhead program in Ohio was highly encouraged by a small group of Fly Fishing Persons who organized to petition the State to try steelhead stocking instead of Salmon. I was old enough to hear about it in the mid 80's and fish for them by 1989. Truly without the Fly Fishing community, this program would not be what it is today.
And I'm willing to bet if the only the Fly fishing community was to vote on Catch and Release restrictions in Ohio, it would pass.


----------



## steelheadtracker

Very well said rickerd!! Id love for our streams to be catch and release only. There is a reason certain rivers/waters in some states are fly fishing only and catch and release only. The small amount of trout water (browns) we have in ohio is only because of fly fishermen.


----------



## master of steel

There’s plenty of bait guys that practice catch and release and are members of OCBS or help out in stream cleaning. There’s plenty of bad anglers that I see on our streams whether they are fly fishermen, using sacs or throwing hardware.


----------



## Fishermon

Also would love to see catch and release only, also would be all for artificial baits only with one single hook


----------



## master of steel

Fishermon said:


> Also would love to see catch and release only, also would be all for artificial baits only with one single hook


Catch and release will probably never happen in Ohio because of the very low level of natural reproduction. It’s viewed as a put and take fishery


----------



## Fishermon

Understand that but released fish can be caught over and over again......


----------



## steelheadtracker

Fishermon said:


> Understand that but released fish can be caught over and over again......


Fishermon is exactly right. Also, steelhead live after spawning. Imagine the average size fish if it was catch and release only. Saying natural reproduction being low as a reason for put and take makes no sense. Steelhead live for years and keep growing. The state wouldnt have to stock as much or as often if it was only catch and release.


----------



## master of steel

steelheadtracker said:


> Fishermon is exactly right. Also, steelhead live after spawning. Imagine the average size fish if it was catch and release only. Saying natural reproduction being low as a reason for put and take makes no sense. Steelhead live for years and keep growing. The state wouldnt have to stock as much or as often if it was only catch and release.


Well ODNR has deemed it a put and take fishery so until then it’s going to be that


----------



## fishfray

I am a fly fisherman. I also pin with floats and chuck hardware. I don't fish gravel. But I would if I wanted to, because it's legal, and steelhead DO bite off gravel. Worry about yourself: unless you are seeing poaching or blatent disrespect for river etiquette, there is really no reason to cry about it on here. And I think every informed and sensible fisherman would agree that making our Ohio steelhead fishery catch and release would be absurd. Yes, size and numbers would increase a little. But 2 fish is an extremely reasonable limit, and only fair to those who buy a liscense so they can get a meal every once and awhile along with enjoying these fish. Ohio does a fantastic job with this fishery and the amount of complaining makes you guys sound a little pathetic. Get out and enjoy it, worry about others around you a little less, and have fun out there. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Catch and release 99% of what I get, just said I think it’s funny when I see fly guys sitting on a hole all afternoon then I fish it for 20 minutes and bang out 2-5 fish like it wasn’t touched. Didn’t know my observation would ruffle any feathers or trigger anyone. Lol


----------



## fisher person

I fish with a fly rod and spin rod. That being said, a lot of 860s posts on this thread do ruffle feathers a tad bit, can't really say you have said anything wrong, just the slight attitude or superiority complex I guess.
I don't have a problem with anyone sitting on a hole for x number of minutes or hours regardless of what they decide to carry or tie on the end of their line. You are getting your point across to that you are a superior fisherman with a wonderful attitude


----------



## Marty McFly

Sniper - do you ever wonder about the survival rate and health of your released fish after you drag them up on the gravel and rocks for your hero shots? I find it ironic that someone with hundreds of photos of fish flopped out on the rocks will lecture others about fishing ethics.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

rickerd said:


> Also keep in mind that this Steelhead program in Ohio was highly encouraged by a small group of Fly Fishing Persons who organized to petition the State to try steelhead stocking instead of Salmon. I was old enough to hear about it in the mid 80's and fish for them by 1989. Truly without the Fly Fishing community, this program would not be what it is today.
> And I'm willing to bet if the only the Fly fishing community was to vote on Catch and Release restrictions in Ohio, it would pass.


sorry to call bs but bs
the reason they started stocking steelhead was purely a numbers game.,and people complaining that lived along the rivers. You get more bang for your buck with the steelhead they return to the rivers on multiple occasions and aren't just a one and done fish like the salmon were... so they are more cost effective to stock...ive been in this game since the 70's and to say the fly guys were the reason they started stocking steelhead is just plain bs...


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I’ve seen fish bank themselves chasing baitfish and try to jump a waterfall repeatedly to fail. They beat themselves up more in the river naturally then me banking them with my phone already in the camera app, snapping a pic the second I bank them, dislodge hook and slide back into water.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

It’s not about a hero shot it’s about capturing an enjoyable moment, you put in a lot of time effort and money why not get a picture or memory of what you love for yourself and to share with others? I fish alone 99% of the time can’t really take a picture any other way. Also has nothing to do with superiority just sharing my experiences on the river. Seems to happen every spring time lol


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Marty I think about mortality often have read plenty of articles and forums about it, I can land a Steelhead a lot quicker on a Centerpin or spin rod than I can a fly rod. What’s worse having a fish out of water an extra 5 seconds to snap a pic or exhausting them with inexperience trying to land them


----------



## steelheadtracker

Marty McFly said:


> Sniper - do you ever wonder about the survival rate and health of your released fish after you drag them up on the gravel and rocks for your hero shots? I find it ironic that someone with hundreds of photos of fish flopped out on the rocks will lecture others about fishing ethics.


My thoughts exactly. I take pics of fish with my phone and leave them in the water while doing so. No need to drag them on the rocks.


----------



## creekcrawler

I was wondering when the annual "*fly fisherman flossing the redds*" thread would start!

BTW, even though steelhead survive the spawn, they usually die naturally after their 2nd or 3 rd run.


----------



## steelheadtracker

That is still 4 to 5 seasons of life and 4 to 5 seasons to be caught and RELEASED!


----------



## creekcrawler

I'm not getting dragged into this.
Bonk 'em if you want, or let 'em go.
It's up to the fisherman.

I usually keep one or two a season to smoke & make caviar.


----------



## bassclef

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Didn’t know my observation would ruffle any feathers or trigger anyone.


I don't even think you believe that statement.


----------



## catfishjustin

Crazy how a thread goes from someone sharing there good experience to everyone throwing in there opinions and negative comments.


----------



## cast-off

Who cares what method someone chooses to fish. Its a stocked fish and the state stocks thousands of them every year just go out and have some fun. I have seen many pinners,flyguys and guys with spinning gear sit on holes for hours. Then i come through with my flyrod or pin or spinning rod and catch fish. I like to fish and use whatever i feel is my best chance to catch a fish that day. Depending on the weather,water clarity and flow. Go get em guys and quit crying.


----------



## rickerd

I can't remember the last time anyone got bashed for simply sharing a good experience fishing, on this website.


----------



## SelfTaught

Steelhead Sniper 860.... more like CreekChub_Sniper_680 if ya ask me


----------

